# July 2012 Prep Journal and To-Do List



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Can you believe it's already July.

I'm staying inside most of today - we're to have about 107 today with heat index of about 110. 
Fortunately I'm totally under shade trees with my home.

My biggest prep - having a good sized front covered porch being built to extend my living space and looking at re-arranging my house to get better organized.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ooooh Angie! That sounds wonderful! I adore the big porchs like you!

Stay Hydrated and as cool as possible! Wefeel you\r pain here!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So, went took my new Beretta 391 out.......Yes....I came home and as soon as I could type.....I ordered a new Ladies padded shoulder shooting vest! It didn't knock me down....but It felt like I had a rocket in my hands. 

It is a VERY nice arm, and I am feeling, eversomore, confident,

I'll get used to it! It is VERY Beautiful. Dh said he just wanted me to have it......sweeet huh!!
Did our EOM shopping thru Cabela'a and Bass Pro, picked upa few things as usual. I did take mental note that several of the popular calibers are not on the shelves...?????

Grabbed a case of corn on the cob cheap and a big box of Peaches....got them processed this morning.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We were going to work on putting up a new rain barrel.....but...that gutter needs replaced, we've been planning to replace it for years. So we went and bought new gutter and down spout as well as trim boards. The gutter we are replacing is wood.....one solid, looks like oak, 4x6 that someone chiseled a channel in.....maybe 70-80 yrs ago. We (okay, DH) got down the old one. Kids painted the new trim boards, they did a good job.....it was their first attempts at painting. Since the old one was wood, it was just attached directly to the rood joists....so we have to add trim boards. We picked up gutter that has seals in it so we shouldn't have to use any adhesives....which is good since the gutter is 15-18 feet off the ground and we have to use a 6' step ladder in the back of a trailer to reach.....hillbilly engineering, lol. With the high heat he only got so far as to get boards up and about a 1/3 of the hangers. We can work again on it on Wednesday.

A very young stray kitten has found us and our neighbors. The poor thing is SO thin we aren't sure it would have made it another week if it hadn't found us. Neighbors gave it 2 cans of food yesterday. We gave it one this morning, which we found out was only 2 hrs after the neighbors had given it breakfast.....yep she ate it all. Kids saw her poop in the yard, so I grabbed a plastic bag and grabbed a sample. Will run it to the vet tomorrow morning so we have an idea of what we are dealing with. Poor thing is likely about 6 mos old and may weigh 2#. Can see the fleas crawling on it....our cat and dog are treated monthly for fleas (today was their dose day), so we aren't worried about them picking that up. We wash our hands after loving on the kitten and no way it will step foot in our house till it has a clean bill of health from the vet. May make an appointment for it when I drop off the sample for a week or so out. Our current cat if fine with the new one being about and the dog is friendly with it as well. So I'm guessing it has found a neighborhood....if not a home. If we do take it in she will be fixed!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Aw, Jen, that poor baby kitty...I'm glad she found you. I love the hillbilly engineering. I'm working on that myself. I can't quite figure out how to attach my gutters to the barn without having to trim the metal roof...I'm thinking about building a "trestle" to set the gutters on in order to run them to the water tanks!

TDD, your hubs sounds like such a sweetie! Hope your shoulder recovers quickly, lol. Sounds like a lot of fun to shoot. 

Angie, you're finally getting your porch!!!! :bouncy: That's wonderful. I know you'll enjoy it.

Still wearing the heart monitor here - got a call from one of the cardiologists checking on me. Evidently my heart rate had dropped to 32 at 9am that day and the monitoring company had just gotten around to calling him 10 HOURS later!! I was fine, think I might have been sleeping at the time, but it doesn't instill much faith to have that kind of reporting delay.  Anyway, now I have to wear the blasted thing until I see the cardiologist on the 18th. 

I'm looking forward to getting off work and home this morning. I need to boil up some eggs for deviled eggs or potato salad (if they peel nicely it's deviled eggs and if not, I make potato salad or egg salad sammies). I have a couple BBQ's to go to on the 4th and need to get my preps going for my potluck contributions. Plus the weather is supposed to be nice (read that, dry) so I can get something done outside.

This month's to-do list:

Get through the fair.
Wash out the rest of the oily buckets.
Fill the water tanks.
Clean out the stalls in the barn and the goat shed.
Plant short season crops in the garden.

I'm sure there's more, but those are the most important on my list.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Jen - I just knew that tender shoulder was coming.....I was right. Shucking a case of corn right afterword help to work it out......somewhat. Can still feel it this morn. Small price to pay. I guess I'll have to learn skeet now......

We had one clap of thunder last night, but that is as close to rain as we have come. Still haddes hot. Warming up this week


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Sure can tell the difference the two ancient maple trees in our yard made in the temp of our house. Lost both in straight line windstorms last year. Just glad they didn't land on the house as so big two people could barely put their arms around them. Ungodly in here without the a/c. Was pleasantly surprized the electric bill wasn't as high as we'd budgeted for as had a 3% rate raise last month. Pa got out the air compressor and blew out the three a/c's that keep us breathing. Ceiling fans would help but this old farmhouse only has 7' ceilings! Danger danger.....

Predicting pop-up storms this pm. They never seem to pop here though....

Too hot to work out past 9 am so(yesterday) cleaned both our dressers and made note of where we could use some more socks/underwear. Weeded thru closets. Even went thru quilt fabric and sorted/straightened and got a big box for the nursing home quilting ladies. Then did the pantry shelves and no really important holes in those preps. Today the bookshelves are my target...We have stuffed bookshelves in everyroom of this house 'cept the bath...and then only 'cause it is too small. Friends of the Library book sale coming up soon.

Having to bring the tomatoes in when slightest ripening shows or they cook on the vine. Literally. Chickens like 'em! Sweet corn was our supper last night. A delicious experimental variety from Jungs that I'd buy if I knew what it was. Basically keeping the soaker hoses going to save what we can. We sat and designed the irrigation system and how we'd lay out the rows for next year. No. 1 on our to-do list ...well, side by side with more gutters and water storage tanks and a hydrant at the stock tank so don't have to drain and coil the hose all winter. We have two ponds, one spring fed but quite a distance from the house. 

Plans in the works for sending our Angus in next week or two. So will have to defrost the big freezer. That should be a refresingly cool job! Last year I got alot of my burger and stew meat back unfrozen so I could can it up and will do that again. Absolutely nothing for them to eat on 30 acres improved pasture. Two weeks until the Jersey is due and don't know how we can expect much production without good green grass. Sure glad I bought two hundred bales hay last fall as the mild winter didn't take much. 

Hope the kitten is doing ok, Jen. Is it normal for kittens to be still nursing at 4 mos. old? Gave two away but she still lets the other two nurse. Seems odd. They all drink alot of water,too plus I've seen both kittens wth their own mousies


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Kitty has a name: P.T. Barnum. Named her for the guy that said "A sucker is born every minute", lol. I asked about her on the pet forum and someone suggested bathing her with a damp cloth. So I sat her on my lap and did just that.....she purred like crazy through the entire thing! Even let me flip he on her back and do her belly. She still smells, but one thing at a time. Much of her hair is broken off and very short.....lack of food is my guess. She has some long ones, too, though. Set her back down and she just laid there contently and went to sleep. All the rugs and towels she's been on are in the washer....she had the "squirts" yesterday, so now that she's bathed I can't tell if it's her that stinks or the towels and bedding.


DSC_2321 by dougjimison, on Flickr

More storms came through last night...we got lots of thunder, lightening and breezes....someone else got the rain 

DD had swim lessons, so I got into the gym to work out!! Next I need to work on some inside cleaning jobs. About time to turn the A/C on, too....especially if I start cleaning.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We had one heck of a storm last night with non stop lightning and lots of rain. We were thrilled to have the rain! I woke up as soon as I heard the storm start and managed to get the kids a glow stick activated and in their room before the power went off. I made the bad discovery that both our two-radios were dead when I went to find a battery powered weather radio. I had a couple other radios to choose from so it wasn't too bad but if one of us had needed to go out, we wouldn't have been able to keep radio contact with each other. As soon as I woke up this morning, the radios went on the charger. 

I have the dehydrator full of zucchini and squash now. I'll need to finish up with the blueberries tonight. Dh had plans of picking beans tonight but I doubt he gets to it. That means we'll be picking and processing beans tomorrow.

We placed the order for our canner! Dh went to Northern Tool to look for a high BTU burner so I can use the canner in the garage but they didn't have one in store. 

My favorite grocery store is having at two day sale with cans of evaporated milk 3/$1. I went by today and picked up a case. They also had assorted spices for $.69 and I picked up a few of those too.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

hillbillygal said:


> My favorite grocery store is having at two day sale with cans of evaporated milk 3/$1. I went by today and picked up a case. They also had assorted spices for $.69 and I picked up a few of those too.


Great finds!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, another bag of okra cut up and in freezer, few more maters waiting to be done... and 2 shelves of jalepenos in the dehydrator... Plucked out all the cucumbers and some pickles ( burning up...) but the goats/chickens love em! We are watering for a hour a night to keep my tomatoes going ( just started!!) and corn/okra/onions... I plucked the dill and have that hanging to dry!  
Boy my clothes are drying RIGHT quick though in our 5th day of RECORD breaking heat in a row... So all laundry is getting done rather quickly!!
Hubby has decided to add on to the side of the garage the "green house" when he gets to it.. so that should be intresting!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB - My laundry is not getting dry quickly......DH changed shirts 3 times yesterday!!!
We had like 5 seconds of sprinkles....nothing we can really akin to rain. It is just plain swealtering.

I have a bit of okra to process today, also. HBgal - Just be sure to have the garage door open for ventilation, if you use a propane burner.  You are gonna soooooo love that canner!!

I am going to try to get my hands on another case or two of fresh corn to can up this week. Prices are pretty good. That will keep me busy for a time.

Mutti - We are right there with you on the lack of green pastures. Last year we really took it in the shins, trying to hang on to our stock and keep them in hay. We did, but had to go out of state and pay$$$$ to get it. We are a bit better off this year so far.....but, things are just parched.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

RAIN...we got a glorious 1.5 inches rain in a series of wild storms last nite. Everything seems so clean and refreshed but, seriously,was only a fraction of how far we are behind this year. We aren't complaining though. Every little bit helps. The humidity soared with the rain but Pa and I are off to mulch everything more deeply in hopes of garden surviving a while longer.

What do you do with all that okra? I hate the stuff and only grow it 'cause DS loves pickled okra. Today will pull the cabbages and can up slaw which I do like.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Finally got around to ordering casters for our 55 gal water barrels.

DH and I are going to clean them out this weekend and start filling them.

Between all my 2.5 gallon jugs from the store sprouting holes (I'd bought them before I learned no one recommends them since they don't hold up) and most of the frozen bottles I had gone to the animals this past weekend, we don't have much stored water.  Making me twitchy...


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

We got some much needed rain yesterday. I was able to finish up my blueberry jam with another 3 & 1/2 pints. My zucchini and squash from the dehydrator filled up a quart jar. I will be filling it back up tomorrow I think. Still waiting for a tomato to turn red. Lots of green on the vine but no red yet. 

I have more cleaning to do today and if it doesn't rain today, we may get out into the bean patch.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

More amazing storms that didn't hit us last :Bawling:. Seems we keeping missing them by a few miles. we did get a 5 min downpour yesterday afternoon (everyone else got 15-20 min, lol)....but it was enough to settle the dust in the air.

DH is out finishing the new gutter on the garage. That means we are ready for another rain barrel!! Just short a few pieces of hardware ( a spigot you can put in without needing access to the back of it). It's on order.

Breads in the oven early this morning for our "big meal".

Otherwise we will take the day easy and pray it gets hot and humid enough that the storms are big enough to hit us too (heat index will be over 100....warmest day, yet, so odds are higher then past few days).

Kittens filling out a bit (will take a while to be "right"). Had to run out and get another gutter hanger, so we grabbed a bag of kitten food. The extra nutrition and calories in that should help.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

This should have been added to the June Journal .. simply forgot ..

Added 3k gallons of water storage ... in the form of a swimming pool! :nana:

Really coming in pretty handy during this heat-wave we're going through right now!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today i put up 3 qt bags of corn (off cob) and reorganized freezers for big shopping day tomrrow (once a month).. and got more maters outta garden.. So they will be processed either tomrrow or friday... ANOTHER record breaking day here.. TOO HOT, and no rain.. keeping going around our "invisible force feild" somehow... 2 miles up road gets rain.. we dont!

My sauerkraut... just looks gross... I hope im doing it right!! The food bank is begging me to take more cabbage but um... i dont need anymore unless i prefect this sauerkraut!


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

giraffe, I feel your pain on the rain! I think we have an "invisible force field" too! In the past month it's rained allll around us but we got one 10 minute shower in over a month.

I've never made sauerkraut. I'm really the only one in the house that loves cabbage! Don't really get enough of it though. I need to learn more recipes for cooking it, however, to "change it up" in hopes of getting the rest of the family "on board".


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

One step forward, two steps back. My dh helpfully hoed out the two rows of beans I just planted! We're saving water from dishwashing and hauling it to the garden. Mostly we're watering tomatoes and our new strawberry bed. 

Dry, dry, dry and hot, hot, hot means crops are very stressed. Corn and bean projections were down graded quite a bit on Friday's market report which means all food prices will be increasing especially meat.

Hauled the picnic cooler upstairs to take with me shopping tomorrow. A half hour commute with unrefrigerated milk, meat and eggs just doesn't sound like a good idea with temps at 100Âº +.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Same old story here.......HOT and NO rain. Grasshopper are having a hey day.....by the zillions. 
My canning all done for now.

Mutti - Fried okra, deep fried okra, boiled okra, okra and tomatoes, okra in gumbo, pickled, hot pickled the list goes on and on.....

I am still hauling frozen milk jugs full of canning water to the animal water troughs.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Found a yard sale yesterday and was able to pick up a few more pocket knives. Prices were great. Got one Case XX that had a little damage for $4 and dh claimed it. I got a nice little Gerber knife for $1 that I'll put in rotation with my carry knives and then two little June Bug knives by Frost Cutlery for $.50 each brand new in the box. Also got a little hammer to add to my car tool kit. I also picked up an old but great looking Coinmaster metal detector for $1. I have an email to a metal detector store nearby to try and help me figure out which battery pack box I need so I can use it. I'm hoping they get back to me soon as I'd love to take it out and give it a try.

We got 2/3 of our pea vines taken up yesterday. Today I'll steam them and put them in the dehydrator after saving some for a batch of taters & peas. 

We've been having rain every evening for the past few days. While it's wonderful to have the rain, if it could occur during the late morning/early afternoon and cool it off for garden picking in the late evening, it'd be awesome, lol! We're just glad to not have to run our irrigation pump.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Off to the surgeon this afternoon. Not sure if this is a consult or they are going to do something......I function better on less information, lol. My Dr office called Tuesday and I said, make the appointment BUT my schedule is going to be crazy in a week and a half so do it fast.....they did!!

Crazy weather, 7AM and the a/c is on! and we are under a storm watch! (will be a warning soon according to radar). This one looks like it will hit us....maybe. Had another beautiful lighting and thunder event last night. Radar looked like we were under heavy rain....we only got a few drops :shrug:....so is the radar real, or are they letting a 4 yr old loose with the maps and a few crayons???

Got to pick the first cucumbers from the garden. Not enough to make pickles, yet.....but lots more to come.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I drive by an ethonol plant (actually 3 but only one up and running!) on my way to work. On the sign they post cash corn prices. This a.m. it was $7.08 which is up from $6.73 on Monday. Quite a jump. Time to put prepping into high gear before this increase trickles down to the grocery or feed store.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Appointmet made to send our beef to the butcher Monday..strange coincidence our neighbor who usually hauls is sending one that day,too. Says he can't afford to feed so many hay either. He doesn't mind hauling ours as they all start out bottle babies so will follow us anywhere. Too old for rodeos!

Up early to make the 70 mile trip to Aldi....95 on car thermometer by the time we got home. Wish they'd quit dropping stuff I buy. No longer have cocoa and think spagetti. I already bought their whole clearance rack of lasagna noodles. Our store isn't that big so guess they can only carry what sells. 

Plan is to make saurkraut and canned coleslaw this pm. Pulled all 20 heads cabbage from big to small and saltwater soaked them but might as well have not bothered as only one worm found. We've seen very few of our usual pests. By now we should have been invaded by blister beetles, Japanese beetles,hornworms,stink gubs,and the list goes on. Hopefully my meticulous clearing of garden trash last fall helped,too.

11 days until our Jersey is due...raised her from baby and can't wait to see calf and how she produces. Really bagged up and can't stop her from hanging by our bottle babies stall...maternal hormones kicking in? Been a long time since we've had a milk cow.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mutti said:


> Up early to make the 70 mile trip to Aldi....95 on car thermometer by the time we got home. Wish they'd quit dropping stuff I buy.* No longer have cocoa* and think spagetti. I already bought their whole clearance rack of lasagna noodles. Our store isn't that big so guess they can only carry what sells.


That might not be the case. Our carries cocoa seasonally, at Christmas time. I buy 5-6 to last me the year. I couldn't find baking powder when I was in there last week.....I'll look again tomorrow, if it's not there I'll ask. Baking powder is a basic staple! Isn't it?


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Went shopping today, took the cooler with us (and actually had more than could fit) but kept the 1st stores food cool while i shopped at the other! were on our 5th record breaking day... and a small break coming monday!! NO rain yet either!
Save a lot had cocoa today, which I was shocked, but glad.. make some NO BAKE cookies in this heat!! LOL
I still have maters to put up... i guess I will start them in the am!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

More (((Hugs))) Jen. How ya doin?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> More (((Hugs))) Jen. How ya doin?


Hanging on. Saw the surgeon yesterday (we really like her). I go in next Wed, they will have me on happy juice during the procedure so I shouldn't freak out this time, lol.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Yard sales were pretty good for preps today. Bought some unused candles 3/$.25, the book Dehyrated & Delicious $.25, a bulb planter tool $.25, hand rake $.25, butane powered single burner $1, 4 pk. of never opened mouse traps $.25, and a school desk (like we used to have back in my school days that are the desk and chair combined with a storage under the seat) that we might re-top for the kids $2. 

We lost some corn and a pepper plant to the hard rain yesterday evening. I came in and told Dh we had lost a good deal of corn and even he was surprised when he came out to look. There was almost a path that came through my peppers, across my pumpkins blowing them over to one side, knocked over some sunflowers, and then slammed the best looking section of corn we had. 

Dh and I have been having a lot of discussions about the details other members are giving of what happened up north with the power outages. It has given us a lot to think about.

I have 6 quarts and 1 pint of green beans in the canner right now. My AA is supposed to be today :goodjob: so I am chomping at the bit for that one!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Strolled to the garden and discovered a bonanza of green beans needing picking. Oh dear. Knew they were getting close to ready. Still working on the 33# more cabbage I pulled this am shredding for saurkraut. Made 13 pints of the canned coleslaw as a trial. If we like it will make up more as we'd surely eat more slaw if it was already made up.

Around these parts most used self-rising flour so don't need baking powder? Special neighbors of ours in their 80's still make biscuits every am on her wood cookstove. They are divine. I keep large store of all baking supplies on hand. When you need chocolate you need chocolate! Plus have to always have homemade chocolate syrup for Pa's ice cream habit.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well this month has been keeping me very busy here, and I am glad that the 4th of July is now over. And if I see another parade float anytime soon, I may start twitching and muttering "red, white, and blue" - to myself! 

I can say that I did take advantage of the sales for the holiday, and now I have items stored under my kitchen table, and some are piled up on top of other items. My neighbors tease me about not being able to pass up a 'great deal'. But as I tell them, "I hate to pay full retail price for anything!" Even if it is paper goods, canned goods, bags of charcoal, or the small bottles of propane. If the power goes away here due to whatever reason - I won't be sitting in the dark, wondering what I am gonna eat and how to be able to cook it. There are advantages of living on 80 acres of timber, such as no lack of firewood, or a place to have an outside firepit! It is soooo foggy outside this morning, that I am toying with the idea of lighting a wood fire in the woodstove, in order to take the chill off of the air! This is with my currently wearing sweat pants, a flannel shirt, and wool socks! Is it really - the 6th of July???

The sharecropping garden up at the neighbors is finally all planted. I was transplanting lettuce, and other veggies into the last raised beds this week. Now when they finish fencing in the new garden area, their pack mule (me) will start filling the wheelbarrow and will be moving lots of soil in the near future.

TDD - did you get a new shotgun?? 

Giraffe Baby - in last month's thread you mentioned your DH's new Taurus .38 special +p revolver. My recently acquired Taurus .38 special with a 4 inch barrel, is not a +p model..

The "+p" refers to the ammunition being loaded with more gunpowder in order to achieve higher chamber pressures and muzzle velocity. Here is a link to that subject..

*+P Ammunition

What is it and why use it?*

Firearms Forum Article - +P Ammunition - From: Mark Freburg

Well hopefully it will clear up some this weekend, and the sun will prove that it is not just a rumor being spread by those that live inland away from the coastal fog!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Went ot yard sale, canning jars 25Â¢! actually got 9 for $2. Another yard sale had case of reg mouth qts for $10. Uh, no. They are cheaper at the store new.

Thrift store had bag of RM lids/bands for $1, so I got those.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Triple digit here today. For some of you that's no big deal....for this part of Ohio that's insane! So I took the kids to a movie, lol. It's the first time we've been in a theater in 6 or more year. DD, 9, doesn't remember us having ever taken her to one (she remembers my parents taking her when we were visiting from Hungry once). After 2 hours of cold air, we are comfortable and slurping popsicles (I was smart and wore jeans to the theater...I usually freeze!). Stopped at Aldi's on the way home and pick up a few of this weeks produce sales. Also picked up a case of corn. Their prices were normal for canned corn and they were almost stocked higher then I could reach, so picking up another case next week shouldn't be a problem. With the drought, I'm sure the prices will go up. I'm not a big corn eater, but I like it as accents in things so I want to have it available.

Our local grocery stores is expanding. I noticed last night they are advertising a 3 day meats sale "coming soon" I wonder if they are getting ready to move the meat section.....or if the entire chain is have the sale. Either way....I'll planning to hit it.

Had a late lunch, so dinner will be very late and will have snack at the same time. Lots of fresh veg and fruit to pick from for snack.

All 3 animals were brought in the house when we got home. Even my "I want to be outside as long as it's not raining or snowing - no matter what!" cat came a running when I called. Kitten is in the cage sleeping under the a/c unit. She finally got smart and was out in the grass sleeping in the shade when we got home (verses up on the covered part of the deck....which is much warmer).


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Today i canned up 5 pts maters for "chili" and then did 5 pts of pizza sauce (thats half a day there!)Spent rest of day finding recipes for "HOMEMADE" from scratch stuff to print and keep on hand in case!

Radiofish... I guess I was wrong its not a +p... but has the option (which he said he wont do) Im still learning on who what when where and why of weapons!! LOL ALL I KNOW is I shot 5 rounds with out hearing protection and my EARS are still ringing!!! ( sounds like a low hum of a tv on... never had that before!!!) and Yes hubby told me.. lesson learned!!!

Our area is looking at cutting all corn down early due to drought and turning it into cattle feed (silage?) So prices will def sky rocket.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Giraffe Baby..isn't it amazing how much time "homemade" can take? All morning to make 13 pints coleslaw and get hotwater bathed. And two 5 gal. pails of cabbage left to do. Hours to get meat ready and thru 90 minutes in the canner. I do everything in pints just so I can do a double layer! Only the two of us and can always open two jars if needed.

Does the screaming hot weather affect bean set? Must. Tons of blossoms but only one or two beans on each plant. The EZ Picks are usually loaded with beans. Picked them all and pulled plants,tilled and replanted. Plenty of time for new crop and maybe the weather will be more forgiving. Figured for that piddling amt. I didn't have time to waste on the few new blossoms showing. The 4 different varieties of pole beans are doing ok. Guess it's all in the timing as we had decent sweet corn this year with an extra early planting.

Son and DIL coming out today. He informs me that Afganistan appears to be in their future. Both in Army. Both done two tours of Iraq. They'll do their duty and I'll supply the worrying.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

RF - Yes sir. I got it. It's quite lovely and sleek.(scared the beejeebrs out of me) DH though I just had to have it. Fired her twice..... came home and ordered a ladies padded shooting vest( as soon as I could type!). I am still thinking for a name for her. The only other gun I have named.... is my dad's double barrel 10ga......I dubbed her 'Granny Clampitt", long ago, Don't shoot that gal often.....'nuff said :nono Granny will knock you in the dirt...for a fact!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today we filled my 5 tray excalibur with hash brown taters ( that we slice, par boil and put on trays) and then made a batch of fries (to try) and if we like we will be making more for the freezer... Then made homemade laundry soap and dish soap.. and then made up my homemade mashed taters (jalepeno/onion/cheddar) for the pierogies we will tackle as a team tomrrow!!! Then got 4 loads laundry drying on our last 100+ day ( they say a cool spell is coming.. "ONLY 95 degree" ohhhh boy) but suppose to rain and be humid ( i'll belive it when I see(feel) it)... So now Im relaxing and surfing the web!  tonights dinner is Roast Beef sammys ( like arbys) on onion rolls and try the fries (we blanched taters to try to fry OUTSIDE in the fryer!!) lol


eta: lol a funny... we dehydrate onions and jalepenos... so I took the dehdrated and put in the food processor to "grind em down" some for the mashed taters... well ehhh hummm.. DONT SMELL AND BREATH THEM IN!!!! I was sneezing like crazy,,, daughters were in basement, came up and started sneezing just from the dust!! LOL too funny


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Canned up the last of the apricots - plain apricots, preserves, and apricot bavarian cream jam; also canned a few pints of peppers. DH headed up to the new property to do some backhoe work. I need a nap before work, then I MIGHT take dinner up to him!

Moldy


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Holy moly is hot out, and of course DH won't consider that when working :grit:. (and yes, even in 100 degree heat I were long pants) So we have spent the majority of today outside finishing up the new rain barrels. We linked 2 together that will collect off one side of the garage. We "invented" it as we went and with the heat we were moving slow. We started off with a $20 kit, but had to add a way to connect the barrels. Of course DH had to crawl in and out of the barrels all day, since it took three tries to get all then connections to stop leaking and go to the hardware store 2-3 times. But we now have another 100 gallons of storage possible. That makes 200 gallons from rain barrels and 100 gallons in the house from tap water. We think we'll go get a few more barrels to toss up in the attic of the garage, we could always add more to the current ones if need be. Now we just need some rain, maybe next year...

Due to the heat we are going out to eat....sitting in a/c for a while and eating sounds like a good plan. Need to get showered first, or they will smell us coming!


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm gathering materials to make my first rain barrel. Here are the plans that I found.

The best RAIN BARREL for less than $15, and where to find a barrel

I like this design since it basically keeps the barrel "closed", that way bugs can't get in. I found a listing on craigslist advertising barrels for $15. I figure another $15-$20 in materials, and I'll have a good rain barrel. I might even make some extra and see if I can sell them for a $20 profit.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I canned 6 pints of beet pickles which is the last of the beets from the garden. Potatoes that I've dug so far are very nice and yummy. 

I did an Aldi's run after work Friday. They had the last of the bags of split peas in the close out section so I got 2 more. Should have enough split peas for several years!! I love split pea soup and am always on the look out for new recipies.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I am so tired, lol. I couldn't wait for my new burner to try out my new canner so I, genius that I am, decided to try it out on my stove. 6 hours later, I finally got to go to bed. I thought several times about forgetting it and throwing the beans out but I couldn't stand to waste them and all the time I had already put into it. Then, my lid stuck which thankfully I knew from research was a possibility and I was able to get it off without too much trouble and before dh started trying things out to get it open. Lesson learned. I will only use the big canner with the higher btu burner outside and use the smaller canner inside. I still have half a dish pan of beans to can today. There are still two rows to pick out in the garden.

Went to a new thrift store today in a neighboring town. It was nice but I could only find a metal steamer basket. That's still better than what I've found at our local thrift store for the past several months which is nothing.


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I am still watering plants at midnight due to the heat.

Dh put up some more shelves in the shed & greenhouse.

Re organized the pantry and cleaned it out.

Made a double batch of laundry detergent. Ordered some more laundry supplies.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today it was ALL HANDS on deck.. we made 12 dzn jalepeno/cheddar pierogies! Great that my girls are older and can help!!! And hubby helped thats a help in its own right!!!
Other than that doing laundry and relaxing today  Going fishing in the am ( FINALLY A COOL down.. only gonna be 87!)


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG ITS POURING RAIN... cant not belive how good it feels on the skin!!! Hasnt rained in over 2 months!!!! Suppose to rain all night!!! we sooo need it!!


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Send any extra up north. The southern part of Indiana is getting rain, but us up here in the central part of the state are still bone dry.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Nothing but.....more heat here... no rain at all.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Glorious wonderful rain...1.2" last night. Weather says we might even get a dab more today. Not a drought breaker but it means I won't have to drag the soaker hoses around for a couple of days! Only 73 here this am,too so off to plant more green beans and rutabagas. Wheeeee..............


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bruenor - make sure you have an overflow on your rain barrel. So when you get those major downpours (it will rain again, someday) you don't have a problem.

No rain here....but a huge drop in temps!! I'll can stand it better when I can breath....so refreshing out there! May the cooler weather (mid 80's....seems odd to think of that a cool, lol) find the rest of you soon.

Kitten went to the vet, all's well. She passed all her tests with negatives, so she's healthy....just underweight. She has ear mites, so we'll treat her and our other cat, since they are so contagious, for those. Oh, she may be as old as a year old!

First beans will be ready in a few days....looking forward to it! Been picking strawberries and putting them in the freezer, hope to have enough to make jam next week. Zucchini's are just starting to come in. Haven't had more then one every few days, but that will change in a few weeks LOL!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well today since it was only 72 DEGREES at 7 am ( been over 85 last few weeks at same time!!) we went FISHING.. didnt catch alot but ENJOYED our time and the breezes and the cloudy skies!!! Did watch a baby **** on the ledge trying to pull at a 10# (at least) catfish that musta got hit by a propeller... LOL then a vulture come in and the **** (who was a 1/4 of its size) SLAPPED the bird across the beak!! LOL I was like OMG too funny!!

Then a simple task of " honey the bathroom vanity sink isnt going down, can you clean out trap" turned into a 4 hour ordeal... lots of cursing on hubby's part... and THANK god he keeps parts around, had to rebuild trap (never been touched since we moved here 8 yrs ago!!) and OMG THE HAIR... how does hair get in the sink??? ( i know the tub is next!! LOL ) took out about softball size lumps of hair out... and then the task of reassembling... all this while he has a broken TOE.. so CROUCHING on the foot... yeah he wasnt happy!! lol he did mention a few times " YOU KNOW I HATE PLUMBING" lol (only not that nicely!! LOL )
Took DD's up to enter their 4h Sewing project into the exhibit to enter for state fair... they both made duffel bags!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

OH, GB, that sounds like our house! DH wanted to go "out" a few days after he got his cast put on and work on his stamina on crutch before going back to work. We ended up at Home Depot and bought the new bathroom/laundry room vanity deep sink set (we had been planning to do this for 2 yrs....wasn't a thing that needed done NOW). It was supposed to be a 2 hr project the next day. With his cast and moving slow and discomfort it took him 9 hrs! 

Went to the "shopping town" today. DH and I are having an anniversary tomorrow. With everything else going on, I hadn't even though about a present. I know what he';s getting me....a kindle....so a nice dinner isn't quite enough. I never shop last minute, I'm the person that has Christmas half done by the end of summer! He just got an air compressor (free with frequent flyer miles) so I though of an attachment. Walking through the pneumatic isle I realized his sander died and he's been looking at new ones (for over a year)....so I got him a pneumatic one. Since I was in town I stopped at Aldi's and picked up another case of corn and a few produce items that were on sale. Of course I forgot to stop at the farm market and get cherries....which are on sale for $1.19 # :grit: May just go back tomorrow (such a waste of gas) since it's the last day of the sale and sweet cherries are like candy to us and I haven't put any up this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Giraffe Baby....just went thru the sink ordeal....only thing in my favor is Pa has long long hair and mine is really short so we KNOW who leaves the hair in the sink! Keeps it in braid but always floating around. After that fix he made a quick list of items he'd need to have on hand to fix plumbing again. 

Our Aldi had really nice sweet cherries. Try them pitted/quartered in chicken salad. So good. One thing I do miss about MI was going to the cherry orchards and picking our own which they pitted for free. Been years since I've had real cherry pie but my baby tart cherry tree had a few cherries this year so there is future hope. When we moved here our real estate agent (now good friend) gave us an apple tree. Now we give trees,too. Budgets are usually tight when you move and establishing fruit is not at the top of a to-do list. After leaving behind grape arbor in MI which was just starting to produce we vowed to put fruit at the top of our list. Would help if the weather cooperated a bit though.

Just put swiss steak in the crockpot....ultra satisfying when all the ingriedents were homegrown but the salt/pepper!! Sent our heifer to butcher yesterday and Pa is a bit sad but her replacement is probably out there wanting his bottle. We get the neighbors orphan calves. His cow herd are aging and seem to have their share of birthing problems but they are his pets so won't sell them. One even had c/s this year. We aren't that sentimental and with grass in short supply Lily had taken to fence jumping,,,a cow in your garden is a disaster...nipped the tops off a 50' row of leeks and half a planting of sweet corn.

7am and I'm up early to do some heavy gardening while it is still in the 70's. Humidity up but we appreciated the rain.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Taking stock and planning ahead. Local store is having meat sales this weekend. With the weather I know I better buy now as the prices are going to go up with the corn shortage that's coming. Freezers are full of lots of stuff, so I pulled out canning recipes. I plan to do a bunch of meals in a jar canning this weekend....sloppy joes, beanies and weenies, etc. We are about out of some of that, so it's good timing, if you don't take into account the weather/heat....I should have done more last winter (when I had even less time, lol). I better put on beans to soak tomorrow night.....I'm so glad I come here, had I not re-read my post I would have missed that fact, then there would have been weenies without beanies.

Keep me and DH in prayer tomorrow morning. I'm going in for my next biopsy attempt. My poor ADHD hubby will be having to "sit still" from 6:30 a till 12:30p or so waiting for me. I should be with him part of that.....but the poor guys going to be stir crazy.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Hugs and prayers Jen.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Hugs and prayers Jen.


From me, too, Jen. As an ADD person myself, I know how hard the sitting and waiting can be for your hubs. Somehow, I think YOU have the harder job, lol. Here's hoping they give you enough happy juice that you just don't CARE what they do to you. 

It's finally haying season here. I need to call my hay guy in the morning and have him bring me 100 bales out of the field and put my reserve on the rest of my hay for the coming year. After having one of the goats get into the chicken pen and snap off my Honey Crisp apple that I just planted this Spring to replace the last one snapped off by a goat, I'm ready to make a lot of canned goat meat and not buy nearly as much hay for next year! :grumble: :grump:

I'm still planting bits at a time in the garden - hope it all gets ripe before frost. Shoveled a wheelbarrow load of topsoil from my horse's favorite loafing spot and topdressed a couple raised beds, so they are ready to be planted in the am, too.

With the sun finally coming out, my oily buckets finally warmed up enough to be pulled apart. I have cleaned out about 1/2 of them, approx 20 5 gallon buckets so far, and the rest have Dawn and water in them, soaking. I should be able to finish them up soon and then retire a few old buckets that are too brittle and cracked to salvage.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok a lil "RANT" ..... lol how come standing in the kitchen for 3 hrs boiling/peeling/chopping tomatoes only yeilds 5 qts... really!!?? LOL and these werent SMALL tomaotes either!! ** Ok off soap box... 

DH and I have been discussing my green house.. where to place ect... WANTED to go fishing again but ... no $$ for worms.. and with our drought you WILL not be digging in any soil (clay)around here!! LOL So we just sat and talked how to do things..

We just ordered us a Sunbeam Burr Mill Hopper....its a small start but I needed something to grind down stuff ( jalepenos, onions, garlic) ect into powder.. now were looking into wheat ect.. ( and figuring out where to get it!!) Its funny how we dont know where our "food" stuffs come from til you start thinking about it!! We wanna look into making our flour ect... 
So guess Im off for some HT research! My favorite search engine!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

GB- You need a victorio strainer! No boiling or peeling involved. Really a time saver.

Things have been pretty slow around here. We did go by harbor freight and pick up a few little things that we had coupons for. I did get to pick up another 12 cans of the evaporated milk at the discount grocery store. I need to dehydrate some more zucchini this week.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

We're still carrying water to the garden. Not a drop of rain here. While I appreciate bright sunny days we desperately need rain. The farmers are looking at huge reduction in harvest perhaps even total crop failure. Cash corn at Valero was up to $7.29 this a.m. I'm thinking of how this can trickle through the economy. We have a lot ethonol plants in our area -- no corn -- no ethonol. No ethonol -- gas prices increase. No corn or soybeans and grocery prices will shoot up. Meat will require a loan to buy!! Not a lot of hay getting a second cutting. We've been in drought for over a year now. Virtually no snow last winter and only a few showers with only one topping 1". 

We've been using last year's chopped up leaves to mulch every inch of the garden because our lovely top soil is turning into powder which is going to blow away if we don't keep it covered. When I watered last evening I dumped a gallon of water on each strawberry plant and it just disappeared! Each tomato got a gallon to a gallon and a half and again it just disappeared.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Things went well, yesterday. Between the time I saw the Dr last week and the surgery she must have seen the result of the previous biopsy attempt. They skipped the "happy juice" and went straight to the "knock her out juice", LOL. DH survived, by the skin of his teeth. But the 15# weight limit I'm under has through a huge monkey wrench into my plans!! Guess the boys are going to be much more involved in canning this week then they planed  I'll know what we are dealing with or not dealing with on Tuesday. Tons to do between now and then getting kids to camp and a big meat sale event that needs to go directly to jars (freezers are full of other stuff...like blueberries that are waiting for apples for blueberry applesauce). So I won't have much time to "worry" about it, like it would do any good.

Arg...the garden needs watered(thanks for the reminder, Ann) Guess the boys will have to do that, too. A bucket of water is well over 15#. 

Hillbilly girl, you make my day! I got one of those strainers for Christmas. I haven't even taken it out of the box so I don't know how much work it will save me this year, yet. I just knew everyone here was saying they liked them....so it went on my "ideas" list for DH.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

You can make your applesauce in the strainer,too. Even blueberry. Just cook everything to softness and put it thru and out goes all the skins,seeds for the chickens! Amazing how many kids come around to crank,too...it is fun. A bushel of tomatoes takes longer to wash/cut in half or quarters than it does to put thru the machine. I always put half my peaches thru it as we love to make a light cinnamon/peach sauce for ice cream. Imagine you could even add some SureJel and make jam. Since we can for three families everything is always big batches around here.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mutti said:


> I always put half my peaches thru it as we love to make a light cinnamon/peach sauce for ice cream.


Now THAT sounds heavenly! I'm planning to try my applesauce with it, too. I'll use tomatoes for the learning curve since they will be ripe soon (I pray). I've always use a Foley food mill in the past (as my mother also always has), so I expecting to be amazed at the time saving/ease.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

I found one thingy for my Kitchen aide... lol its going on my WISH LIST ! ( or my buy myself list with Swagbucks!!)


----------



## udwe (Aug 8, 2009)

Boy, I know what you mean about the grasshoppers. They totally decimated my peas, kolrabi (spelling), hollyhocks, working on the potatoes, onions & garlic. They haven't started on the tomatoes or much of the peppers. I really hope we get some tomatoes because we didn't get any because of all the rain & flooding. This year is the opposite, hot & dry.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Blister beetles have arrived....defoliated my autumn clematis overnight! Now they are devouring the beans so I pulled them out. Were done producting anyhow. Also on the peppers which I've never noted them to do before. Pa went out with his heavy backpack sprayer and rotenone/pyrethium spray and did the whole garden. We really need our harvest.

He had to spend time in a local town with a large Amish/Mennonite population yesterday and found a great deal on 1/2 gal. jars so brought me a dozen. Better than flowers! will use them for milk as easy to dip the cream off. Shouldn't "count my creme" before it hatches but cow bagging up bigger each day and less than a week until due date.

One thing about tomatoes and your Victoro or Squeeze...cut the 'maters up smaller than you think or,sooner or later, you will try to smush one thru and it will paint your ceiling. Now the kids always thought that was hilarious but me, not so much. Discovered the Opalaka paste tomatoes are hiding in their huge plants so will make pizza sauce soon. Thru the Squeezo and into the crockpot.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Got up and got busy this morning. DH and I had a great thought and put the navy beans in the crock pot to cook overnight. So when I got up I just had to make the sauce and slice the hot dogs...7 qts done! 8am DD and I (while DS babysat the caner) headed to the store for today's meat. Fridge is full so I'm buying it as I can it. 20 pts of sloppy joes in the caner now, and 7 qt of green beans done between the "meat batches".

Sloppy joes for lunch then back to the store to think about some chicken and 2 more BOGO free roasts (okay, I'm squeezing those into the fridge till I have a batch to can). Or maybe I'll make it easy on myself and do the It Sausage links this go round....

Update: Settled on a huge roast. 9 pts of swiss steak caning, now. I think I'm done for the day....I have a hot date with my Kindle, a cup of ice tea and my couch!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I just want to share that I just purchased 7 new box's (12 per box) of wide mouth Tattler lids w/the rings for $1.65/per box. They had been sitting on the store shelf for years and I just noticed them. Can't wait to try them. Vicki1


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out yard sale-ing today. Found a bunch of candles for cheap, an ankle wrap new in package, and the kids were thrilled when I found a new pack of glow bracelets, lol. 

Dh is going to buy a new chainsaw chain today and get ready to begin cutting firewood. He already has a place to cut this year and is anxious to get started.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I went garage saling today, too, after getting off work and stopping to see my dd and all my grands. Found another manual meat grinder in great shape, with all 3 blades, for $2, 5 brand new kitchen towels for $1, 3 thermal mugs and a flat "toboggan" (plastic sled) for .25 each, and my best bargain.....good a lawnmower for $5, AND IT WORKS!!! It's amazing how much better my lawn looks when it's mowed! I've only done a portion of it, but it sure looks nice. Now that it's getting dry out, it's gonna be nice to have the weeds knocked down and some wildfire protection around my house.

My hay guy delivered my 1st 100 bales of this year's crop and has 400 bales reserved for me in his barn. Nice looking grass hay this year. Had to jump start his truck for him, twice! His jumper cables weren't working, but MINE did. Nice to have the preps and be able to help him out!

I'm now on vacation for the next 2 weeks, woohoo! The fair starts in 6 days and I have a ton of work to do before it does. I am the garden dept superintendent and have to figure out out how I'm going to decorate it this year, clean it up, get the decorations up, entries taken, help the judge, display all the entries with name tags and ribbons, and get it all done by opening night Thursday at 6pm. Then I can relax and enjoy the fair. Most of my family is involved in the fair in one way or another, so I get to take the grands around the fair and see family and friends the whole time. I'll be tired, but happy, lol.

Oh, good news on my cholesterol...only on the med for 1 month and already cut my numbers by 1/3! I'm only 205 now and should still see more improvement!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

When it rains it pours (not literally....hasn't rained in over a month). DH is off his crutches and his ankle is healing, not done...but getting there. My biopsy is done, just waiting on results. Been nausea for 3 days now, assumed it was left over from the surgery Wednesday. Just been pushing through it and doing the canning. Realized last night it's not from the surgery....my vertigo is coming back :Bawling: . I couldn't sleep last night, no seat belts in our bed.

At least it's Sunday, the immediate care place opened at 8 and DH was home. He ran me over there (got in and out in less then an hour!), now waiting for the pharmacy to open so I can get the Antivert and other scripts filled. I should be back on my feet tomorrow (in time to start running again). Best part....this Dr is sending me to an ENT!! I have many ear issues (it's an intriguing history) and since I have been having problems since Jan with my bad ear (if not longer) I am happy to go...why my primary didn't send me a month ago I'll never know. So, it looks like we will be meeting our very high deductible again this year, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Good-gracious, Jen. P l e a s e take care. Even more hugs and prayers!!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well yesterday we practiced w our guns....no wonder i was having a hard time my site was off! All zeroed in!.. we also have dehydrated our first batch if home grown onions! Have another batch growing still... we also discovered some of the free trees ive been getting and planting are WILD PLUM...got my first batch of jelly started!(first time making NON freezer jam!)...also have 7 pts maters done up ...but realized i need seals...i have NONE left...oh boy! And no pay til 30th...so might be freezing stuff lol


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Picked 1/2 bushel tomatoes and made them into spagetti sauce. Rounded up all the jars I'll need when I pick up our beef this week. I get a portion of hamburger and stew meat unfrozen so I can can it up. Alot of work to get it done quickly but sure handy later. Realized I'd not gotten any bones last year so asked for plenty of bones for making broth.

Tried a new heirloom onion named Dakota Tears and they have been amazing...picked 4 that totalled 5# for my sauce....these were the smaller ones! These are the best producing onions I've ever grown from seed even with our drought. From High Mowing seeds. Last year my onions were piddling but I spent two evenings peeling and chopping a 5 gal. pail of runts for the dehydrater. Waste not, want not! Those two qt. jars kept me in dried onions and powder all winter though. Don't you just love when you can skip whole aisles at the grocery 'cause you've already produced it at home?

On baby watch here...our Jersey is due tomorrow. Her first. Been a number of years since we've had a cow or horse birth; just sheep and goats.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Good-gracious, Jen. P l e a s e take care. Even more hugs and prayers!!


Will do. DS left for camp today, DD goes on Wed. With them both gone DH is taking off Thus and Fri and we are going away for some R&R. My folks are at the campground a few miles away, so dad's driving me tomorrow. Being an only child they have a stronger need to "help".


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

Well I don't know if you call this a prep item or not but tomorrow we break ground to put in a geo-thermal heating/ac system. AC does not work and using the heating during the winter and keeping it at 60 degrees are bills were $350-$400. We have never had utility bills that high and we have lived a lot places, including overseas (military). There are rebates from the electric company when we put it in and also on our taxes for next year so in the end we get about half of the money we spend back. Plus the benefit of lower utility bills all year round (I hope).


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

2-new homemade rainbarrels installed, 100 gallons of water total cost me about $60 to make. No rain to fill them, 40% chance this week so that is a 60% chance it won't rain.

Still waiting on brother to get here with perimitter fence and place a few cows in August hopefully. Working on digging post for inside corral.

Trying to keep fruit trees and berry bushes alive. Aphids in the garden waiting for the Japanese Beetles to show up, but they are always late.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cash corn was up to $7.48 this a.m. Still no rain in our area. Forecast is for a small chance which this year typically means no rain.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Not so much something I did, today...but Mother Nature. A small nasty storm cell came through yesterday. One of the guys DH work's with house took a direct hit. He has a tree branch that went through his wall! Anyways, DH is going to help him clean up some and then we get the wood! May not have to order a load of wood this year, we have plenty to burn...so this can sit and season.

I'm starting to perk up, meds are kicking in. I can walk a straight line about 90% of the time, now.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cash corn had increased to $7.82 by the time I came by on my way home from work. Crops reports are grim for most of the Midwest. A special meeting to discuss the drought is scheduled with Department of Agriculture, DNR and Homeland Protection people as well as state and local officials. I think gathering to pray for rain or asking Native Americans to do rain dance makes more sense than bureaucrats gathering to discuss whatever they discuss.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well it is still foggy and damp here along the coast, and I think it did not even get to 60 degrees F here today..

The power and telephone companies are having a tree crew clearing the trees out from under the power/ telephone lines along the blacktop county road. So there is a huge pile of 4 feet long logs waiting for the neighbors and myself to go up and buck them into rounds that will be fed into the log splitter. It makes it nice when several of us are working together and can make up 3 or more cords of split firewood in a day.

Since the 4th of July, I haven't found many bargains in the stores. But the sales papers for later this week have a couple of items that I might stock up on such as canned veggies at 2 for $1.00.. With the drought in the Mid-West, I figure that it wont hurt to stock up as much veggies as I have room for.

I have gotten out my pressure and hot water bath canners, and piles of mason jars in anticipation of when the tomatoes start showing up at a great price. I just wish that we could grow tomatoes here in the fog! But I am ready to start canning tomato based salsas, sauces, and such.

I have been trying to win off of Ebay the mason jar sealer attachments (regular and wide mouth) for my foodsaver vacuum sealer. But I refuse to pay $30.00 or more dollars for just the two attachments and the accessory hose - heck I could buy another vacuum sealer with all of the attachments for under $60.00 dollars.

My front neighbors that I garden sharecrop with, have just purchased a new gas powered Honda water pump. We are using it to pump water from their pond, to irrigate the two seperate garden areas. Man it is nice not having to haul water, and then no more watering by hand. Their well is very shallow and has a pressure tank, whereas my well here is 200 feet deep and has a 2,500 gallon holding tank with a good gravity feed. So no more hauling 20 or more at a time of those plastic cat litter 4 gallon jugs full of water, in order to keep the veggies watered.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

radiofish said:


> .
> 
> 
> I have been trying to win off of Ebay the mason jar sealer attachments (regular and wide mouth) for my foodsaver vacuum sealer. But I refuse to pay $30.00 or more dollars for just the two attachments and the accessory hose - heck I could buy another vacuum sealer with all of the attachments for under $60.00 dollars.


Try amazon... I just got a small mouth one for $11 i think.. ( then again, i got it free from my swag bucks being saved up) here is the small mouth 
http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03...-catcorr&keywords=regular+size+vaccume+sealer and wide mouth http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-T03...-catcorr&keywords=regular+size+vaccume+sealer and the hose http://www.amazon.com/FoodSaver-420...-Accessory/dp/B002UORPR0/ref=pd_bxgy_k_text_c ALL three have free shipping and would be 29.87 for all three  SO i guess that isnt saving much ... but thought Id show ya where to get em too ( or with swag bucks for free)

Well not much here today, daughters had fillings (both) at 7 am.. Killed time at walmart and "WINDOW" shopped school clothes ( tried on sizes ect) to get clothes when hubby finishes a job outta state this week ( small job.. wish he could find steady work!!! Been off 2 yrs!!)
Noticed they finally stocked up on 9mm ( of course when I dont have money!!) 
then had DD2 at the eye doctor... rx changed 3 in one eye and 2 in the other (not rushing to all dr's these are their yearly check ups before school starts in 20 days!!)
And here soon taking DD1 to dr to get a referal to a gyno... having starting of female issues ( at 14) ohhhh fun!!!
So Im running like a mad woman, but getting things all done in one day is easier than one day here, one day there.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

:banana: I'm back to feeling normal, still taking the meds....but I feel better. Surgeon said all my tests came back negative...no cancer and I'm healing fine. My folks have my DD, so I'm home alone doing nothing....and enjoying it! I'm supposed to be working on worksheets, deciding if we need to make a honeyville order (20% off sale right now - code: SIZZLE), and packing DD for camp.....but I'm sitting here on the computer instead, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:nanner::clap::clap::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy: Jen -


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OOOPS double post.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Not too much going on this week so far. Dh managed to smash his fingernail off trying to remove a metal bed off an old pick up he was working on. Thankfully, I had all the supplies he needs to keep it bandaged up. It was very gross and he enjoys showing it off to me and the kids every chance he gets.

The peppers have started producing now. I went out and picked hot hungarian wax, green bell, jalapeno, and giant marconis last night. I told dh supper tonight will be all veggie.

I'm keeping my eyes open for when canning supplies go on sale at end of season. Hoping to score some good prices on 1/2 pints.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> :banana: I'm back to feeling normal, still taking the meds....but I feel better. Surgeon said all my tests came back negative...no cancer and I'm healing fine. My folks have my DD, so I'm home alone doing nothing....and enjoying it! I'm supposed to be working on worksheets, deciding if we need to make a honeyville order (20% off sale right now - code: SIZZLE), and packing DD for camp.....but I'm sitting here on the computer instead, lol.


Wonderful news, Jen!

Not much going on here, just getting the fair stuff done and trying to keep the goats moved to fresh browse/grazing each day, while mowing more lawn. My corn was nibbled by goat kids, so I'm not sure I'm going to get a corn crop this year. I'm really, really ready to let them all go!!!!! Anyone within driving distance, please make me any reasonable (or even unreasonable) offer and I'll even gift you some of the wild bunch, lol.

Have a cardiologist appt in a few minutes and will get the results of the event monitor. Probably fine, since I didn't have any of the slow heartbeat/nausea/think I'm going to pass out episodes in the past month (near syncopal episodes).

updated: Saw the MD, and am going to be having a few more tests in the coming month. Overall, a good report, but he wants to check a couple more things.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Its been a long day. Dh had to be at the hospital before 8:00 a.m. today for his surgery. Due to problems with a prior patient he didn't go into surgery until 3:00 p.m. I'm whacked. Why is sitting in a hospital so exhausting??

Cash corn at Valero this evening was $8.00. I'm wondering how high it will go. I'm also wondering how ethonol can be profitable paying so much for corn. News today was that in the short term meat prices may drop as farmers sell off stock they cannot feed but then will shoot up. I'm guessing I need to buy meat to freeze and can soon or we'll be eating beans and rice...assuming we can afford beans.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Good News! You take care, also!
My Dh went to the Cardiologist yesterday also.....Few more tests to do, as well.

AnnNWI - Hope all goes well for your DH.

We are back in the triple digits here....102 and climbing......Looks like they are here to stay for a while  Intense heat no breeze and MUGGY!

I saw some goats standing in the shadows of the horses in the pastures. 
Our lake is waaay down......again.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

It has been raining here all of this week so far, and today it is still damp and very foggy with a high temp of 59 degrees F. Late Monday night/ early Tuesday we had severe thunderstorms and over 1 inch of rain in the neighbor's rain gauge, here on the hilltop. So we haven't had to fire up the new water pump this week to irrigate, due to the rain.

TDD - if I could, I would ship all of this moisture and the high 50's daytime temps to you via UPS..

GB - I appreciate the links to the vacuum sealer items on Amazon, but I don't shop there or use swag bucks. I am on dial-up ISP, so it would take me forever to earn any of them.. 

Instead due to my diligently looking at Ebay I won early this morning a vacuum seal marinator, roll of bag material, an accessory hose, a bag cutter/ holder, and 2 large mouth mason jar sealers for ($9.99 winning bid) $21.04 dollars total - including shipping. Now to get myself another case of large mouth 1/2 gallon mason jars! I can finally start sealing my dry goods in reusable mason jars, instead of those expensive bags... I still have to find a regular mouth mason jar sealer, but that will come in time..

MGM - I am awaiting the start of our County Fair next month, when I will go there to participate in the opening ceremonies. 

Jen - good news on your and your DH's latest medical results. 
I have to go back to the neurologist at the VA hospital down in San Francisco, in about 6 weeks. My latest round of being a guinea pig for assessment of the use of non-narcotic neurological medications, needs to be assessed by my doctor there.

The tree trimmers working along the county road have left us a huge amount of 4 feet long downed logs. So if the weather ever clears up, the neighbors and myself will have a firewood party soon! Besides lots of Doug Fir and Spruce, I saw lots of Alder and Madrone logs in the piles left for us. I had asked the trimming crew to leave anything over 4 inches (limbs) in diameter, for us to cut up.

Yesterday I had taken the elderly woman that I have been helping shopping, while I was in town. I wish I was as spry as she is at 85 years old, at my current age. It is all I can do to keep up with her while using my cane, as she pushes the cart up and down the aisles at Winco. But I did get her started at looking at the bulk food bins, and to start putting away extra water. She now lives in town, so if the power/ municipal water supply goes out she wont be going without necessary items/ things. Or the neighbors or myself won't have to go to town to bring her up the hill, where we are well prepared for that happening/ or if we have "The Big One" - as in an Earthquake or a Tsunami Wave.

Now to find out from my family as to which Holiday it is going to be for the family get together, in order for me to purchase my plane tickets to Detroit. If I buy them now, I can save almost $300 dollars, over what the price will be in a couple of months from now. Since I fly out of a small regional airport that adds a lot of costs to the airfare, as compared to my flying out of San Francisco International.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Did 10 qts. stew, 10 pints stew meat and 32 pts. burger yesterday. Had some of our beef left unfrozen so could get to this job. Boy, was our kitchen hellishly hot. Propane stove and canner going until 8 pm. I am in love with my new All-American double decker. No more sittin by the stove watching the pressure. All cooled,washed and put away. Every jar sealed with Tattlers so finally got that figured out! Rearranged all the storage shelves,,,,found a case of peaches and one of applesauce that I didn't know I had. Guess I need to shop in my own cupboards more.

Our garden is actually fairing well even with this drought. Getting a bucket or so tomatoes everyday. Believe it is the super heavy straw mulch we put on everything this year. Even onions and beans and leeks,everything and staying green and growing. DH loves the look of a neatly hoed garden but thinks this will be what we have to do to have anything to eat. Neighbors have long since let their gardens go and the gardens I always check on the way to town are done for,too. So guess my efforts are paying off. May even learn to love early morning gardening...after years of working night shift I've never been one to wake the birds......

Pa went out and organized freezer as we can pick up our frozen meat tomorrow. Although we sent our beef earlier than we wanted d/t no pasture she weighed 820# and dressed out at 441# which was a good return. Had burgers last night and they were soooo good. They put all the meat in vacumn packed pkgs which I sure like better than our previous butcher. Nice Mennonite family-owned business. Plus they sell the best bacon I've ever had so bought 10# of that...BLT time! 

Our Jersey is overdue two days...Pa says it means bull calf. I just wish she'd hurry up and produce. She is becoming my new best friend which is so wierd as she would never come over to me before. Guess I scratch ears good or she heard I worked OB for years????


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I sent another Honeyville order off this a.m. then I was headed out to pick beans when dh decided he needed to go to the ER so that shot a good part of the day. I'm going to try to pick beans this evening and can tomorrow if there are enough. 

Cash corn was $8.08 when we went to hospital this a.m. I'm stepping up my grocery store prepping and have a long list prepared. IF dh gets over the hump so I feel I can leave him to go shopping, I will do so the first of next week.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Bought 30 cans of hormel ham,turkey, and light and dark chicken 10/$10 @ IGA. That's all they had. Said they'd restock it today, they didn't...GRRR! Not unusual around here. Also bought 8 cases of canning jars from an elderly lady who's had to stop canning as of this year. They were $3 a case. She kept them nice, no nicks, and threw in two boxes of new flats and some of her pickles. We gave her some home made kraut we'd just canned. I still need to get a solar battery recharger and an AM/FM/shortwave rechargeable/hand crank, radio. Would like to get some dry whole kernel corn in buckets for grinding into cornmeal. But my list is coming along slowly, at least it's coming together. Want to do an inventory, also.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We're home. Dh and I went out yesterday since the kids are both at camp. We ran down to Wheeling WV to Cabela's. What we didn't realize was this is Jamboree weekend.....which means all hotels in a 50 mile radius are full, lol. (Jamboree is a huge 4 day country music concert...although the names aren't as big as they were in the 80's and 90's when it was in it's haydays). We did find one so we didn't have to come all the way back home. Poor Dh crashed and fell asleep very early. My medication wasn't doing enough for me yesterday and I was a mess all day. Got up this morning and felt great....but now DH is down. His sinuses are a mess......he went to bed at 7 tonight, again.

Finally learned what we needed to do to get some rain to fall around here. LEAVE!, lol. About an hour after we pulled out of town it rained. A nice slow hours long rain!!! We came home to our new rain water barrels almost full, so I assume our others are, too. We drove through a nice long rain shower while driving out of WV yesterday....so many got a good soaking! Hope the corn got it in time....last weekends paper was saying if they didn't get some this week most of the local corn would be lost.

Found a few good bargains while traveling about, it was nice to just have some "down time". Tomorrow reality comes back. Pick up DS from scout camp and do his laundry fast, so he can pack up again tomorrow night so he can leave Sunday for Church camp. While DH drops off DS at Church camp I go the opposite direction to pick up DD from her scout camp (she's too young for Church camp....but next year, she goes). Some place during all that I need to can green beans, meat and make strawberry jam, help unload the trailer full of rough chopped wood we got from DH's co-worker that lost a large branch off his tree (putting 3 holes in his roof, destroying one car and damaging a second one).......yep, reality will hit again come the morning.

Before we left I told DH about the Honeyville sale. Instead of getting a can of dry margarine and a can of PB Powder....he had me get a case of both! Should hold us a few years as we don't use it much, but feels great to have if needed.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I may have gotten a bit too ambitious with our poultry this year. While tying up tomatoes yesterday, I realized our poultry flock had grown by 20 this week. One hen hatched 8 guinea keets Sunday and then the other hen hatched 12 chicks Friday night. It's getting a bit crowded out in the chicken yard. Dh and I are expanding their run by 45' x 9' this afternoon. Hopefully, it will go smoothly and everyone will get along nicely. It won't be long until fall and we can turn everybody out to forage but for now they have to stay in their run. 

Haven't added anything to the preps for the past few days. Went out yard sale-ing yesterday but didn't find anything but a few plastic ladles for $.10 each. 

I have been reworking our bob. It is for a quick exit in case of a family emergency in another state or evacuation type things. I'm trying to limit the clothing in it and need to find a light weight metal pot to add to it. Thought about using a metal coffee can to substitute until I find what I want. I could keep things in the can until we needed it so it may make it into the pack today. I think we have one of those enamel ware camp pots somewhere so I need to track that down.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, I looked but couldnt find it, so thought I'd ask all yall of my buddies!

Ok here's whats going on.. Were getting a grinder next week.. wanted to look into grinding wheat (and found out popcorn can be made into cornmeal... guess whats on my next list to stock up on!!) I wanna know where one would get wheat... we dont have a "bulk food" place, we dont have local "organic foods" only thing around here is a Farm supply (few of em) store... do any of you have any good links to what you buy/store??


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought some from LDS online. It comes in #10 cans by the case. We've been pleased with it for grinding and sprouting.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Mutti - Those ALL-American's are a dream come true...that is for sure. I have 7 AA's and I would fight a bear over them. I'll bet your kitchen was hellishlyhot!! I can hardly stand to cook dinner here... it is so hot. 108 here on the farm, yesterday. Just plain swealtering. Even a summer kitchen set-up, won't help you out much here!
I worked in the freezer for a while , too.........it was just to cool off!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

giraffe_baby said:


> Ok, I looked but couldnt find it, so thought I'd ask all yall of my buddies!
> 
> Ok here's whats going on.. Were getting a grinder next week.. wanted to look into grinding wheat (and found out popcorn can be made into cornmeal... guess whats on my next list to stock up on!!) I wanna know where one would get wheat... we dont have a "bulk food" place, we dont have local "organic foods" only thing around here is a Farm supply (few of em) store... do any of you have any good links to what you buy/store??


I find the best price is a LDS store within reasonable distance that lets in non-members. I've realized that the one I could go to is just not worth it once I work in the price of gas, leaving Wal-Mart is my best price. Ours carries it (or did, haven't checked in months) on the bottom shelf below flour.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GB -LDS.....if one is close enough to you....or LDS online as suggested.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

GB, you might check around for a Mennonite or Amish bulk store. We get our best prices on bulk grains thru them. Ours is a very busy place so grains are fresh. The wheat I get is spouting overnight! Also, just found out about a Amish produce auction in our area which we are gonna check out this week. Produce by the case. Hoping to get beans to can as my crop has been sparse in this heat.


----------



## jessimeredith (Sep 12, 2004)

Yay me! Did a bulk seed buy yesterday...well, bulk for me, lol. Packets, of course. Tomatoes, green beans, peas, lettuces, etc. All now safely sealed and packed away for next spring (possibly a small fall garden as well). DH wanted to get more but, as the buy came from the grocery budget, I limited it. The plan is to keep it up $3-5 at a time until I'm comfortable with the stock we've got. 

All heirloom, of course.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Cash corn was $8.20 this a.m. Unbelievable!!!!!!

It was 102Âº here yesterday and today is supposed to be even hotter. I brought my picnic cooler because I must shop this evening after work. I'll probably have to buy ice because I'm sure what I brought will be melted long before I get out of the office. 

This week I'm going to be stocking up on cooking oil and margarine. Meat when its on sale is also top priority so I'll be shopping tomorrow evening for pork that's $1.69# and chicken breast that $1.00#. Its too hot to run from store to store so I will probably hit one or two each evening and so I'll end up having to shop every day after work. I'm not looking forward to that!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Pushed through the lack of sleep yesterday and did some canning. When I dropped off my friends daughters from camp on Sunday I was handed lots of produce! 2 shopping bags of green beans, 2 of tomatoes and 1 of yellow squash (Yeah, I be sure to be "the bus driver" more often!! The other mom handed me $5 towards gas....which covered the cost of gas!). So I added my own green beans and ended up with 12 qts canned. Pulled all the strawberries I've been freezing and cooked them down with a bit of sugar....5 1/2 pints and 1 pint of jam.

Heading to the ENT about my vertigo shortly. None too soon! DH was diagnosed with a throat infection yesterday....he's been sick since Thursday. During all this we were out of town and we learned DH didn't know which toothbrush was his...he's been using mine! I've been off anti-bionics since Sunday night.....yep...now my throat is starting to be a problem and I'm starting to cough!! Have a new toothbrush, but I think I'm bound to get a new script, too....

Planing to stop at GFS on the way home from the DR to pick up 1 or 2 25# sacks of popcorn. They are our best price, and with corn prices going up and DH (& kids') love of popcorn....it seems like the smart thing to do.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well not doing much today (104) so just sewing some squares for one of the swaps on here  but yesterday I had a friend call and say " come go thru my stuff" and take what ya want!!  I came home with 2 King comforters ( one matched my darkening shades in bedroom!!) and one full purple w/ pillow shams (for DD2) a throw (for dog, not in good enough shape to use) a DRAWER full of silver wear (mixed, but mine had been dissapearing!) a WORKING air purifier ( youuu hooo put it in hubby's den where he smokes!!) about 15 pairs of Fuzzy jammy pants for my girls, 2 glass jars, and a hanging shoe rack thing for DD1... So it was a pretty good day!  

IM jealous.. I sooo wanna go shopping for meats and popcorn... but right now extra money is alloted for DD1's school clothes ( already got dd2 8 pairs pants, 5 shirts, bras, undies, hair bands and 2 pairs of shoes for $116!!!) She has already out grown all her clothes and going into high school ( YIKES) WE START School /work here in 2 weeks!!! OMG where did summer go!!!!

Btw my garden is pretty much dead!!! We are -16" rain this year!! only got 2" in last 3 months ( and thats at the "weather center, not here!!) its crazy!! they are dredging all around the rivers/lanes!!!


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm exhausted! Had all 3 grandkids since 6:30am yesterday (my daughter works 24 hour shifts) and then she had a staff meeting afterward and finally got here at 11:30am. 

But I need to get in gear and rearrange in the pantry(had to empty it last week). Workman are finished putting in the geo-thermal system and the lines that run from outside to inside come thru the pantry. Bill wants to put the freezer in there now instead of being in the garage where it is now. That means I will lose my storage racks (have 2 large ones). I keep measuring the wall where the freezer will go and I am hoping that I can savage one rack and have it next to the freezer. If so, then I will take apart the other one and combine the two.

This will give me a chance to go thru the freezer and clean it out and do a good inventory of what I have in the pantry, as well.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Yesterday I picked up more TP, box of freezer bags, canning lids, some OTC items and 4 tubs of margarine to freeze. I'd planned to do more shopping today but had a long wait again at the doctor. I'm getting fed up. His surgery was scheduled for 8:00 a.m. and not done until 3:00 p.m. last week. Our appointment today was 3:15 and we didn't get out until 5:30 which was mostly waiting to be seen. Dh has a post-surgery appointment for 12:15 on Thurs. and I asked if we should come in at 3:00 -- I know snarky but my time is valuable too. I needed to make several more shopping stops but two places were closed and dh was exhausted so we only went to Walmart then home.

The ads come out tomorrow so I'm crossing my fingers there will be good buys on meat.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Ann -- you are right, your time is valuable too. You can try calling ahead to the doc's office to see if he is running on schedule, most of the office staff should be understanding if you tell them that the long wait is hard on you and DH. I do it with my dentist all the time and when I worked for a cardiologist I always told patients to call in because the docs got called to the hospital a lot and waiting is always stressful. Good luck to you!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Canned more tomatoes which are about the only thing surviving in the garden besides hot peppers/okra which son grows and we don't eat. Onions and leeks looking great and getting a few zucchini. Can't kill sweet potatoes with a stick. Really should pull the plug on the rest. Pulling my crop of beans row by row for the cow...sure isn't anything green in her pasture. Hate driving to town and seeing everyones' fields sorched and dead. Don't know where we are going to find decent hay this year.

Already 85 here and barely 8 am. Ambition lags when it is so sultry. One sleeve left to go on the first sweater I've ever knitted for me and can't seem to muster interest to finish. Ditto on my quilt blocks. Dusted all my library shelfs and boxed up more books for Friends of the Library sale. Gained four bottom shelf areas to store cases of food instead of dust.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Been up since 0300 - night shift sometimes really messes up my sleep schedule. Did a bit of filing, read my Bible, and peeled tomatoes. I need to can up some rotel-type tomatoes and freeze some eggplant, then back to bed for a nap before work. Dh has gone to go get his tanker endorsement on license, DD #2 is at work, and DD#3 is doing laundry and making cupcakes.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well I'm feeling okay, but I sound like death warmed over, lol. DD and I are having a sewing day; we are making her a new tiered skirt. The 2 we made her 2 yrs ago when she was 7 still fit, but she likes L-O-N-G skirts, and those are about mid-calf now. Today, she has been running the machine for some of the seams bouncy. Unfortunately mom picked a fabric that is horrible to work with!!! It sheds thread and do so very easily!! But it was a great experience on what to do about it. We just ran a zig zag stitch next to the seam (between seam and edge) hoping it will all hold together in the end.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I may get "slammed" for this suggestion but here goes.... Our local food bank (yes I go there, they are there to help and it does help) calls me ALOT because the farmers have food they wont "sell" but give to food bank (ie NOT pretty veggies).. I went to food bank today, and there was at LEAST 60# cukes, pickles, zucchinni, yellow squash, cabbage ( prob close to 100# or more) and BEAUTIFUL (but small) green peppers and potatoes!!! So if your looking for a place to get some veggies, check your local food bank!!! They see me coming now (or call me for a special run) and PILE MY VEHICLE up.. cuz they know I can and perserve and or have animals that will eat the "rotten" up...

Today went to the local school and got some of the supplies the girls need for High school and Middle school ( free!!!) they do it yearly here.. but you have to get in line EARLY (starts at 9) I was in line at 7:15 and 2nd in line!! they give out back packs, paper, pencils ect.. this year... FREE SMOKE DETECTOR!!! YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Still trying to grab some things out of the garden in between rain showers. Got some pepperocinis today that I hope to can by the end of the week. 

*Does anybody have a good place to buy paracord from? * I know they sell it on ebay but I was thinking somewhere a bit more cost effective. I keep seeing all these cool youtube videos that I want to try but I need to get my hands on some 550 paracord.

We've lost one guinea chick but all 12 chicks are still going strong. The mama chicken still won't let them out of the coop which is a bit weird but it has been pretty rainy and wet lately.

Hope to can this weekend and dh's buddy is supposed to have two cases of cream of mushroom soup to pass along to us when dh gets out there.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I bought 12Â½ # bag of popcorn for my preps. Last year it was under $5 today it was $9.40! The manager told me they'd just got in a shipment last week and they'd been shocked by the huge jump in prices. I'd planned to buy 2 bags but will have to go back another day for the 2nd bag.

We have our first chance (40%) for rain showers in over a month. I actually hear thunder!! Praying we get a nice soaking shower.


----------



## ai731 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so proud of myself! Yesterday I filled my first bucket. It has 12.5 lbs of chick peas (I split a 25 lb bag in half) 12.5 lbs of great northern beans (ditto), 10 lbs of red lentils, and 10 lbs of sugar. We eat a lot of beans, all the time - so this is planned to be part of a 1-year storage / rotation, rather than long-term storage. But as I explained to DH, the buckets are much more moisture-proof and mouse-proof than the Rubbermaid bins I have been storing our beans & rice in up until now. I get the buckets second-hand from our local home-brew supply store - they're the ones he gets wine must shipped to him in and have a really good rubber gasket seal in the lids.

This is a huge deal for me because 2009-2011 were *really* bad for us. DH was out of work for a year and then severely under-employed for another year. We burned through 95% of our preps. When DH started back at a good job in November last year, getting the preps back up was a priority, but so was paying down the debt we'd accumulated. I tried to balance it, but it's still really tough and we're still watching (almost) every penny. We still have a lot of debt which worries me a lot, but having the preps back on their way makes me feel much better.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok hubby's side job brought in some good money! (about time!!) But short lived so we had to get 2 girls clothed for school, and supplies that i didnt get free... Had to get DH and I some new skibbies ( been a while and soon wont hold up) But there was sales omg.. Chicken qtrs (.69 # for 10#) Hamburger 1.68# and Ribs same... So I DID stock up on that.. Plus found pork loin for 1.98 lb ( i know not that cheap but im sure cheapest for a while) I also found 4# of Willies Popcorn for $2.48 so I got 8# ( shoulda got more but money was running out by then!) I also got 25# Flour and sugar (sugar 13.98, flour 9.58) If i had more money I woulda got more of them too!! (or rice!) Still looking for wheat, but havent got grinder, got put on back order!! 
Im gonna go back to the food bank and get more veggies.. today i bagged up 2 qt bags of chopped green peppers , and need to do the taters that I got other day.. but Trying to prep ahead!!
Looks like we MIGHT get some rain... but not holding breath!


ETA::: OHHHHH almost forgot... 4pk toliet paper for .79!!! YEP bought all they had on the shelf!! 18 4 pks  72 rolls for $14.22!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Don't know why I got so excited about predicted rain....weather radio even came on with warnings and we got exactly 15 seconds. Didn't even wet the ground. Last measurable rain July 2 and before that June 11. Got our Dripworks catalog and designed our needed irrigation system for next year. Interesting they carry systems to work out of storage tanks,too since plan is to add more eavestrough on 30x40' pole barn which is close to garden and could collect huge amt. water assuming it ever rains again!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went out to the yard sales today and only came back with a cookie tin for $.25. Dh was griping about another tin but I reminded him about the mice that invade the pantry every fall. He said they needed to eat too but I told him they were welcome to snack on the spilled chicken/goat feed in the shed but to stay out of my pantry. (I'm thinking those mouse traps I bought for $.25 a few weeks ago are going to come in handy.)

Bought some extra super glue to have on hand and some hand sanitizer that was on deep clearance yesterday. We use quite a bit of it when we're out and about with dd's immune system being like it is.

I'm going to have to pull my onions soon. All this rain is making them rot.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Not even a hint of rain here....But, you can wear the air! UGH!!!

Off to the range in a while, practicing with my new Beretta 391......My PADDED vest is here now, so I think I feel a little more relaxed.:smack

I have a bit of stuff to vac pak and stow. Other than that...just trying to stay a cool as possible.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Starting to be functional again. DD is now coming down with what DH and I have been fighting. DS came home from being gone 2 weeks at camps, healthy.....I put him on elderberry before we left the camp!

Was surprised by boxes on my front porch this week....I forgot we took advantage of the 20% off sale at Honeyville. Not sure where I'll put them.... I've been canning because the food needs canned, but too sick to bother putting it away. So I put a few boxes of filled jars away today. 

Picked up the popcorn. I forgot it was a 50# bag! Price has almost doubled, use to be $20....was $35. But still much cheaper then the $1.39 a pound (last time I looked...months ago) at the store. Need to get it into buckets, yet.

Strip cleaned DD's room with her this week. Took out a full trash bag of trash:shocked:, full bag of donate stuff as well as a box full and a few large pieces! Why my kids collect trash I will never know....I mean it's ripped up paper, magazine blow ins, our junk mail!, etc....not just broken toys and worn out stuff. Anyways, now it's ready for me to go in and re-paint. I decorate their rooms when they turn 2, they get to re-design their rooms when they turn 10. She picked green and blue and found the comforter she wants. Now I just have to get the paint and paint her ceiling blue (I can reach it from the floor....low ceiling on the 2nd floor) and change the walls to a different shade of green. Should be real cute....and easy to mature with.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The Lord is providing today's preps ITS RAINING!!!!!!!! It was sprinkling when I dug a bushel of Kennebec potatoes this a.m. and has been raining off and on since. Just a gentle soaking rain probably not measuring much but after months of no rain and weeks of 100Âº temps its a huge blessing. I turned on the oven and baked brownies -- not a prep but after weeks of not using the oven it was nice to do.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Today wound up being much more full than I thought was going to be..... Took MIL to lunch and to do her grocery shopping. 

DH & I went to the Farmers Market and then the Feed Store. We decided we would try to bring in as much feed and hay..... as we could stand to pay for...before the prices sky rocket. They will deliver next week. Aye, yi yi!

After we got back, I went back out to the WM. Get this.... When I was checking out....the woman behind me said loud enough that I heard her.."That must be one of those Prepper people. Look at the Peanut Butter and Canned Salmon she has." 

After I shot her a look.....that would freeze the Sun....I said "Oh, No mam....If I was a "Prepper person", I would also have toilet paper.......and bullets."

She was shocked I responded to her comment... and I was HOTunder the collar, she drew attention to me in that crowded enviroment. Grrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> After I shot her a look.....that would freeze the Sun....I said "Oh, No mam....If I was a "Prepper person", I would also have toilet paper.......and bullets."


:goodjob::goodjob: Good job restraining yourself! I would likely have been much ruder, likely mentioning something about "processed food zombies" verses knowing how to cook a meal.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Checked the ads and Wal-Mart had the socks and underwear on back-to-school sale. Price drops and you get to bigger packages. I load up every year and get enough to get us through the next year or two. Seems I always buy 2 yrs worth of socks, but they only last a year LOL. I'll get a few more packs later this week when I'm over there again.

We are in a direr need of binders, found those at a reasonable price, too. Now I can start printing out school work and filling the binders for this year!! I can't believe we will start school in 2 weeks.

Stopped at the farm store and found a bag of orange peppers for $3 in the markdown rack. Came home and chopped all but 2 up and set them to dry. Chopped up the 4 yellow squash I still had from my friends and set them to dry, too. The will be nice for soups and stews this winter.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:smack Fed animals and sweated, hung out starched jeans and sweated- ironed jeans and sweated, bathed dogs and sweated, grilled lunch and sweated - 107 again. 

The only thing good about this heat is....we catch the condensation from our central units...it's keeping the citrus/Pecan/Fruit trees watered.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Got all my "training" done today for work, have one more day of "training" next monday... Not getting much done in the heat.. watching Olympics LOL


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> :smack Fed animals and sweated, hung out starched jeans and sweated- ironed jeans and sweated, bathed dogs and sweated, grilled lunch and sweated - 107 again.
> 
> The only thing good about this heat is....we catch the condensation from our central units...it's keeping the citrus/Pecan/Fruit trees watered.


I hear you. I've sweated so much this summer (and last) it's a miracle I haven't mildewed.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

gardenmom said:


> I hear you. I've sweated so much this summer (and last) *it's a miracle I haven't mildewed*.


Thank's for painting *that* image in my mind!! Too Funny!

Had a productive morning. Took the kitten that adopted us to the vet to get her fixed....she came into heat last week :grumble:. But we caught it right away and kept her inside with our fixed animals. From there drove tot he hospital and have a follow up with my surgeon. All's well. Got home an hour after we left! We got to the Dr's office 30 min before my appointment and were in the elevator on the way home 15 min before my appointment was scheduled. I love a Dr's office that's "on the ball"! Hit the farm store along the way home, not much there of excitement, but they had black seedless grapes for 99 cent a pound. I never buy those as they are so expensive usually...so I got some for the kids. DD thinks they are "cool", lol.

Not in the mood to do the "pay day" shopping, and honestly we really didn't have much we need. So I just stopped at Wal-Mart and did all the must have's there, including buying a some of the new window markers that dry with a crystal look. We have 2 B-day parties to go to this week and that's what the girls are getting. Picked up a pack for DD, too, but she didn't notice.....her birthday is the end of Aug. I tested the pack I bought her as I passed by a window on the way to the "present tub".....I may have to go back and get another pack.....those are neat! I see lots of coloring on the windows ahead of us. Yeah, we're a cheap date here, lol.

Picked up more socks while they have the price down and the packs have the extra 3 pairs in them for Back-to-School. That should be enough for the next year or so. Socks and underwear are about the only things I'm not big on making do without


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

107 again today......Agggggggggggh!

Honestly, only doing the barest outside. When I went out and got in my vehicle this morn it was 88F.... it wasn't even 6 a.m.

I am going to skip mildew and go straight to mold!! :hrm:

I have been barking at dh, about staying in the heat too long!:frypan:

It is just flat out miserable out there!:grumble:


----------

